# Dry hop with hops shots



## Beamer (25/4/16)

Hey all,

Read a few older threads on dry hopping with hop shots. I was looking at giving these a go for some ipas. If someone could point me in the direction of a more current thread or wish to let me know their experiences would be greatly appreciated. 

Cheers,
Beamer


----------



## Yob (25/4/16)

There is some dosage information on my hop shot page if that'll help.

http://media.wix.com/ugd/d58a68_7a25e9439b304fc690a16eb9969c158a.pdf

If it's the same stuff?


----------



## Beamer (25/4/16)

Thanks Yob,

I am reading this as we speak, very interested my three fav dry hopping hops are there. Just reading the dosage im getting a little confused with that part. 

Is it saying use between .05-.4 ml per litre???

I will get some when i can figure out how much i need per brew. i dont normally exceed 5 g/l of pellets


----------



## Beamer (25/4/16)

Did some more online searching, I have read people saying for practical purposes 1ml is equivalent to 1 gram?


----------



## timmi9191 (25/4/16)

Beamer said:


> I will get some when i can figure out how much i need per brew. i dont normally exceed 5 g/l of pellets





Beamer said:


> Did some more online searching, I have read people saying for practical purposes 1ml is equivalent to 1 gram?


Please dont tell me youre going to dose at 5ml/l (95ml into a corny)....


----------



## Beamer (25/4/16)

I have just found a more recent AHB thread with a bit more info in it. Ill be placing an order on Wednesday. 

Thanks,
Beamer


----------

